# Auto mount in FreeBSD?



## fredvs (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello.
Does it exist something to auto mount connected devices?

I have try with automount package but, after installing and rebooting, still nothing mounted.

Then, in console => `automount` =>

```
automount: cannot mount map -host on /net: Operation not supported
```

And with => `automountd` =>

```
automountd: failed to open /dev/autofs
```

So the experience with automount was not very lucky.
(but maybe i forgot to do something).

Does it exist other tools for auto-mounting devices in FreeBSD?

Thanks.

Fre;D


----------



## protocelt (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, take a look at the sysutils/automount port for an alternative. It works well. Keep in mind if you want to use this, the package is not built with sysutils/fusefs-exfat support due to the license so you will have to turn that option on for the port yourself and compile it locally if it is needed.


----------



## fredvs (Aug 1, 2015)

protocelt => thanks for answer.

Hum, I used automount-1.5.3.txz from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/
Is your automount another package than the one that I used (and that I did not make working)?

Fre;D


----------



## protocelt (Aug 1, 2015)

No, I have the same package installed. The only difference is I compiled the port locally and installed the resulting package instead of downloading and installing it from FreeBSD's pkg(8) repository. Could you be a little more specific on what your problem(s) were with sysutils/automount?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 2, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Hi, take a look at the sysutils/automount port for an alternative. It works well. Keep in mind if you want to use this, the package is not built with sysutils/fusefs-exfat support due to the license so you will have to turn that option on for the port yourself and compile it locally if it is needed.



The only thing to add exFAT support is to install the sysutils/fusefs-exfat port. The sysutils/automount is transparent to that, it just supports exFAT as one of filesystems.


----------

